# Pronunciation: 위, 의, 외



## Jgon

위 - Wi?

외 - Always like "Oy" ?

의 is ui, but is it pronounced like 에?
I only know that 너의 is pronounced like 너에 but is this also applicable to other words as well?


----------



## Kross

Jgon said:


> I only know that 너의 is pronounced like 너에 but is this also applicable to other words as well?


 Yes, 나의 is pronounced differently from person to person. It can be 나의 or 나에.


----------



## Jgon

Is it acceptable to pronounce it either way?


----------



## Kross

Yes, either one can be well understood.


----------



## Jgon

Thanks for the reply~


----------

